# China Glaze spring & summer 2009 collections



## user79 (Nov 12, 2008)

In case you haven't seen, I posted pics of the new collections on the specktra blog. Click here to check it out.

What do you all think of these collections? What are your fav colors? I'm really digging the summer collection colors. Awaken from the spring collection also looks really interesting, like a gunmetal shade. The colours are all so pretty! I love the fruit inspired names for summer.

Which are your favs?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 12, 2008)

Ooh I love china glaze! Normally I'm not too into nail collections but I am loving those brights for summer. I might have to get that cherry pie color .


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 12, 2008)

Ooh Orange Marmalade and Raspberry Festival = MINE! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 12, 2008)

Marmalade!!!!


----------



## girlstar (Nov 12, 2008)

I must be in the minority because I LOOOOVVEEE those Spring ones!!!! Esp. the pinks and purple!


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok... I think an order is on its way! I love those colors !! I'm eyeing Awaken, Cherish & Cherry Pie


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2008)

holly cow, I want all those fruity ones...mmmm...especially Raspberry Festival.

I haven't tried China Glaze before, only OPI and Essie. How's the quality of CG compared to these two brands?


----------



## Jinni (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm getting all of the summer ones. I love the glass flecked finish. Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I haven't tried China Glaze before, only OPI and Essie. How's the quality of CG compared to these two brands?_

 
ChG wears slightly better than OPI for me. I like the application a lot. I could never get most Essies to work for me. They all went on super streaky. China Glaze is probably my favorite nail polish brand. The bottles are so pretty too


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the quality of CHG and OPI is very comparable. I think ChG makes more interesting colors and finishes though, more unique. But OPI I really like the brush more. But both are good.


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Ok... I think an order is on its way! I love those colors !! I'm eyeing Awaken, Cherish & Cherry Pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They aren't available yet for purchase...well at least not online. I think this one person was just lucky to find them at a salon who had pre-released them.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow they look amazing!
Adore, Joy and Raspberry Festival are my favs. But they won't be available in Germany, right?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

I am really looking forward to both of these collections.  I LOVE the names of the summer collection polishes.  I want most, if not all of those.  I am a bit on the fence with the spring collection, because of the chrome finish, but if I like the finish ok, then I have 7 colors on my list - all of the cool ones, and the darkest cranberry color from the warm set


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Wow they look amazing!
Adore, Joy and Raspberry Festival are my favs. But they won't be available in Germany, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I order all my OPI and China Glaze and other American brands from head2toebeauty.com

They ship to Europe and it's much less expensive than buying OPI here.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you for the link! I guess its about time to get me a credit card.


----------



## .k. (Nov 13, 2008)

how much do these run for?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_how much do these run for?_

 
On the e-tailer websites, they are usually about $3 each.
At Sally Beauty, they are $5.99 without the card, or $3.25 with the card (but they don't always get the new collections.
At my ULTA, they are $6.99 I think.


----------



## .k. (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_On the e-tailer websites, they are usually about $3 each.
At Sally Beauty, they are $5.99 without the card, or $3.25 with the card (but they don't always get the new collections.
At my ULTA, they are $6.99 I think._

 
 thanks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG I am a China Glaze and OPI whore! Totally!! I'm looking forward to this collection.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_They aren't available yet for purchase...well at least not online. I think this one person was just lucky to find them at a salon who had pre-released them._

 
Oh well, I guess I have to be patient then! They are sooo nice!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I have yet to try out my China Glaze that I just bought, but looking at these pretty collections, I'd have to say "grape juice" , "passion" and "Mystical" are pretty cute!


----------



## user79 (Dec 19, 2008)

The spring collection is out at a few etailers I believe now...check the sticky in this forum for the usual links. So far no releases yet for the summer one tho! I'm gonna be eyeing that like a hawk...


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 19, 2008)

i really like them, the summer ones in particular.  i love bright colors in the warm weather!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love watching your vids on Youtube MISS.C
That Winter chill look I gotta copy. I'm hoping I get get my Arse to the Mac store this weekend, but sadly all signs point to not. It's like cold hell out here in Chicago. The streets are frozen with a bit of ice. Damnit! Who knows, maybe next weekend?!

Anywho, yeah I seen that spring collection at Sally's yesturday. I really didn't pay any attention to it. Wish I did, but since I got the beauty card, I'll get it next month!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

I put in an order for Harmony and Admire at Head2Toe. I can't wait for them to arrive. I'm also very excited about the summer collection ChG is doing! 

Will do swatches as soon as I get them


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 19, 2008)

So I want all the colours but one from the summer collection. I'm not a huge fan of pinks. I'll probably get it anyways and if it's still really not me pawn it off to a friend. 

I'm debating whether or not I want any of the spring collection. I like metallics sometimes. But I don't know if I'm feeling them right now.


----------



## user79 (Dec 19, 2008)

More swatches of the summer collection!!!!!!!

http://www.makeupalley.com/m_87407800

and

China Glaze Summer 2009 Sneak Preview - Summer Days |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 19, 2008)

*I'mma have to add Strawberry fields to my list!*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 20, 2008)

Strawberry Fields is my absolute favourite...but I know I'll get at least three of these babies!


----------



## user79 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ugh these are sooo pretty, I want them NOW! lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 29, 2009)

guys I'm giving this thread a bump coz I just saw some nail swatches of the ChG summer collection here:

China Glaze Summer Days |All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource

yummy anyone??? So far I want them all!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't wait for the Summer collection to come out! I already ordered the spring colors I wanted from Head2toe beauty! I've become a nail polish fanatic!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 31, 2009)

i saw the spring collection at salleys. they are really lovely but i think i will pass until the summer ones come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that has me excited lol


----------



## rmcandlelight (Feb 1, 2009)

I went to Sally's yesterday and bought the spring collection only in Joy and Emotion.  I can't wait for the summer collection because I want all of them.  I think they will be out in March 09.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 2, 2009)

Strawberry Fields looks good, and I'm usually an OPI girl.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 2, 2009)

I want these now, does anyone have any idea of when they'll go on sale?


----------



## user79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Around March I believe...


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 3, 2009)

Just wanted to share that at Ulta, they had CG on sale for $3.99 a pop. And if you are on their mailing list, you should have rec'd recently a coupon for $3.50 of $10 purchase meaning they average out to $3 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I don't know if this collection was there, as this was my very first purchase of CG, but I got 3 colors: Turned up Turquoise, Purple Panic, and Shocking Pink- all very bright!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 3, 2009)

ZOMG they're up on head2toebeauty!!! YAY!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2009)

for some reason i really want these badly lol. china glaze is my new love. i always prefered essie to opi but now i think china glaze is number 1.. they last forever on me and i love their colors! plus i can find them for better prices (my sally's has $1 off coupon for them on the display, they are on sale at ulta, etc)
i really, really want Orange Marmalade


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 3, 2009)

I order all of them on H2T this weekend! Can't wait to get them....haven't gotten any word on shipping yet though!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ I ordered mine last Thursday and finally today they sent me the email with shipping options. I ordered bunch of polishes but from the summer collection I ordered:

Strawberry Field
Raspberry Festival
Grape Juice

I really like China Glaze but I still prefer OPI's formula and application over all other brands. ChG has very nice colours though


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

let us know what you think of the new colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i am so obsessed with china glaze for some reason, but i do like opi's wide brush (and essie will always hold a place in my heart but china glaze is my current fave.. for now)


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

i have this new set. i LOOOOOOVE these colors. but i think Grape Juice might be my favorite. i got mine 2 weeks ago from China Glaze Polishes [Page 1-6] shipping took like 2 days.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ post some swatches, plzzzzz!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

here's some, i'm at work so i cant right now lol. but when i saw these, i had to buy.

e-polishblog: China Glaze Summer Days for Summer 2009


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i have this new set. i LOOOOOOVE these colors. but i think Grape Juice might be my favorite. i got mine 2 weeks ago from China Glaze Polishes [Page 1-6] shipping took like 2 days._

 
How much was the shipping from there for the 6 polishes?  I wanted to order from them a few days ago but was too lazy to put in all my info to find out the shipping cost(I was afraid I'd put in all my info & then see the shipping was really high)


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

well, i got those 6 polish...and another 9 LMAO. 15 polishes total. so my shipping total was like 8 bucks. and i live near DC, and they're based in ATL, so thats why the shipping was so fast for me, but i'm sure they'd be fast anywhere. they have the cheapest CG nail polishes i've found. I think H2T is $2.99 and TD is 2.60


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 4, 2009)

I got the summer collection yesterday! I AM IN FREAKING LOVE!!!!! 
I didn't get the whole set, though. I got; Strawberry Fields, Watermelon Rind, Raspberry Festival & Orange Marmalade. I am wearing Orange Marmalade now! I will def take pictures tonight!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone know when they will hit ulta and sallys?  i got two china glaze nailpolishes the other day because i couldn't wait lol but i do want at least one of the summer ones! i am thinking maybe watermelon rind, does anyone who have that one like it? i have soo many pinks and reds and i have a couple oranges (and its not my fave color anyway).  I like grape juice but also have a couple of purples..


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

watermelon rind is really pretty and fun. i love it, but i consider it a wild-card color. its one of those colors you either love or hate.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_watermelon rind is really pretty and fun. i love it, but i consider it a wild-card color. its one of those colors you either love or hate._

 
thanks! i think it looks pretty but maybe I should go for the grape one.  i'm worried it's not "summery" enough.. 
i'm just scared the pinks/reds are not unique enough, i have so many polishes at this point i am trying to only buy ones that are speacial.


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got 3 of them: Orange Marmalade, Raspberry festival, Grape Juice

I havent worn them yet, I hauled like a ton of polishes!! Pics soonish


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 7, 2009)

I ordered the watermelon rind and the orange marmalade one for now. I like to order in smaller batches because I got hit with a duty fee of 40$ once on top of everything else. So now I just order 3 or 4 every time. I also ordered unplugged and some seche vite.


----------



## Jinni (Mar 7, 2009)

I got my 6 Summer Days polishes this week. They are incredibly beautiful. China Glaze really does shimmer well. Pictures just don't do these polishes justice. They are incredible.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

arghhhhh....I want my summer days nail polishes already!! I ordered them a week ago and still not here


----------



## MissResha (Mar 9, 2009)

^^where did you order them from?


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 9, 2009)

i am so excited to see more swatches of these! does anyone know when ulta will carry them? or do some of these websites have reasonable shipping? i am dying to get one of these lol i have no idea why but for whatever reason i really want to try these summer polishes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_^^where did you order them from?_

 
I ordered from H2T, they have cheaper shipping options for Canada...


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I ordered from H2T, they have cheaper shipping options for Canada..._

 
I hope yours comes in soon, cause that'll mean mine will be in soon.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 10, 2009)

I got my order today from H2T and posted swatches. Enjoy!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1541032


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 19, 2009)

I am really looking forward to seeing the summer ones irl! I want all of them!


----------



## Jinni (Mar 19, 2009)

Bottle pics of the collection. It's so pretty


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 19, 2009)

i am going to get mine soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ulta has china glaze buy one get one half off than I have the coupon they always send ($3.50 off of $10 purchase). I am going to do a mini haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does anyone know if they are at ulta yet? they werent last time i went but that was awhile ago..


----------



## kittykit (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what's the approximate standard shipping cost for Head2Toe to ship to Europe for 4-6 nail polish?


----------



## Jinni (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_Does anyone know what's the approximate standard shipping cost for Head2Toe to ship to Europe for 4-6 nail polish?_

 
I paid $15 for shipping to Denmark for 6 bottles last time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8ty8 charged me $16 for 6 bottles I think. I haven't tried ordering from Transdesign.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I paid $15 for shipping to Denmark for 6 bottles last time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8ty8 charged me $16 for 6 bottles I think. I haven't tried ordering from Transdesign._

 
Thanks!


----------

